# wat is quantum tool



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2006)

there are some companies which use a tool called quantum tool to do the back-end programming of market research. it is a tool used to code the back-end of online forms which are used in market research n survey.

any one has any idea abt it??

P.S. some days back i posted a thread saying what is quantum programming. i didnt know much abt it hence the mistake.


----------



## eddie (Aug 29, 2006)

*www.spss.com/
*www.spss.com/quantum/


----------



## iinfi (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks man ...i was jus googling around for this .... well do u know anyone working on this??? any companies which use this ???


----------

